# Where do you get your empty shells?



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have two tiny blue legged crabs the size of peas. 

I also have a fighting conch about an inch and a half (this guy gets around, all over the rocks buried in the sand and even on the glass)

I noticed one tiny hermit grabbing at the conch, the conch shut him down.

Question other than fish shops have you found tiny shells. Like dollar store, Micheals, some place that usually no one would think of getting them.

Thanks


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

BA-S sells them downstairs, where they prepare the orders.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Get them from the LFS. Other stores could have treated the shells with something making them bad for your tank


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank.


I was at the Kitchener BA's a week or so ago and I asked the young kid in the fish room and he said right at the cash in one of the bins. Those shells there are way to big.

At the time I asked I noticed a lot of empty ones on the tanks with the hermits, literally a hundred. I asked if I could purchase a few of them but was told I couldn't.

I used to get big shells from the dollar store for my multifasciatus. Never had issues but it wasn't saltwater reacting with the .

I will wait till I'm in Toronto and get some there.

Thanks


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I really don't see why a fish store would not give/sell empty shells out of the tanks. If you have a favorite store, develop a relationship w the manager, as opposed to the part time guy who works there once a week (not saying that's who you talked to, but could be they just didn't have the authority)
My hermits, when they started growing, started killing my snails for their shells. Not a good solution. I now have a blue legged hermit that started out the size of a pea and is at home in a 2" shell from some snail. When they need bigger homes, they will find them, no matter who suffers.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Crayon said:


> I really don't see why a fish store would not give/sell empty shells out of the tanks. If you have a favorite store, develop a relationship w the manager, as opposed to the part time guy who works there once a week (not saying that's who you talked to, but could be they just didn't have the authority)
> My hermits, when they started growing, started killing my snails for their shells. Not a good solution. I now have a blue legged hermit that started out the size of a pea and is at home in a 2" shell from some snail. When they need bigger homes, they will find them, no matter who suffers.


That's my concern. I'll try super pet and paulmac's


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Dollar store, Walmart, and Michaels all sell bags of shells for crafts at cheap prices. That is where I get my shells.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

darkangel66n said:


> Dollar store, Walmart, and Michaels all sell bags of shells for crafts at cheap prices. That is where I get my shells.


Great, like I said. Used to get them at the dollar store for the cichlids,but was unsure about using the for salt.

The bag was a fair size for the dollar.


----------



## 112gallon (Jan 15, 2015)

I soaked mine from the dollar store in Rodi for a while. ...just in case

Sent via Samsung Galaxy S4 on Tapatalk


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

I got some from SUM about 1-2 years ago. They usually have plenty of them


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

probably best to stay away from "dry" shells like at the dollar store. Any that sells saltwater CUC will have empty shells from snails dying. There are always empty shells in snail tanks. Just ask I am sure they will just give them to ya.

If you go to R2O I guarantee they have empty shells (I just went there to buy snails and almost every second shell was empty) I am positive Ryan will give you as many as you need.


----------



## 112gallon (Jan 15, 2015)

I know...I was stuck....hermits were killing my snails....didn't want to. Lol

Sent via Samsung Galaxy S4 on Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Went to hamilton BA's they had a container with some a quarter each. I grabbed six. I hope this satisfies them. I figured they would just give them to you but business is business. 

They have really cut back on their sw section.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Not even 5minutes and he found the first empty shell. Inspected it throughly then in a flash made the switch. He has five more to see. I hope he's not trading all day.


----------



## Killerbunny (Sep 16, 2011)

*shells*

I get mine from the dollar store, no problems in 3 years.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Dollar Store, I have also used fresh water snail shells. And I have bougth periwinkles that do some house cleanign before the hermits come and slay and eat the owners then take the house. Most of my hermits are currently in periwinkle shells


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'd suggest online. I'm assuming there are a few sites that sell hermit stuff. Seems to be a popular thing now. So I'm sure online there are tons of people selling beautiful stuff and of all sizes. Maybe even some cool colours . Worth a check 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

